

The 'Busy' Trap - personlurking
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/06/30/the-busy-trap/?smid=re-share

======
cadab
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4184317>

Was only posted to the homepage 2 days ago.

~~~
personlurking
Thank you. It's my first posting, though my 2nd time in the last year that
I've tried to post. The first time, HN automatically told me my link had been
posted before, so I assumed if the link had already been submitted, I would be
informed by HN's algorithm.

------
personlurking
related

Google Tech Talk, "No Time to Think"
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHGcvj3JiGA>

~~~
AznHisoka
For me, I need more time to not think.

